# Easton Vice Laufräder aus Cube AMS 150 Race



## schoeppi (9. Dezember 2011)

Da ich vorhabe mir ein AMS 150 Race zuzulegen habe ich versucht etwas über den verbauten LRS in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Im Netz habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.
Auch hier im Forum gab es andere die diese Frage gestellt haben.
Also habe ich Cube angeschrieben und Antwort bekommen.
Die wollte ich euch nicht nicht vorenthalten:

Der  VICE Laufradsatz wird  von Easton in der gehobenen Mittelklasse eingesetzt. Die  Naben sind mit  gedichteten Industrielagern ausgerüstet und der Freilauf verfügt  über 3  Sperrklinken, die für unmittelbare Kraftübertragung  sorgen.
Die  verwendete Felge hat  eine Innenbreite von 20mm und eine Außenbreite von 26mm.  Diese ist im  herkömmlichen Verfahren mit 24 schwarzen Edelstahl-Speichen  an  Vorder-  und Hinterrad verbaut.
In  der Version mit 15mm  Achsdurchmesser vorne und 12mm hinten, wie im AMS 150  verwendet, sollte  das Gesamtgewicht bei etwa 1800 Gramm  liegen.
Ein  vergleichbares Produkt bei MAVIC dürfte wohl am ehesten der Crossline oder  Crossride Laufradsatz sein.
Ergänzend dazu ist noch zu  erwähnen, dass die von uns im Modelljahr 2012  verwendeten Laufräder mit  der Bezeichnung EXP500 technisch identisch  sind.


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi schoeppi
prima Info. Wie Du weist, interessiert mich das ja auch.
Wie beziehst Du dein AMS? Händler oder Internet?
Falls Händler, kannst Du ja mal nachfragen, ob er evtl, noch ein 20er auf Lager hat. komme aus KL. Ist somit nicht allzu weit weg.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking. hier werden sie geholfen! 

Ich bestelle meins übers Netz, 2050 EUR inkl. Versand.
Aber ich kann Dir auch einen Händler nennen der noch ein in 20 Zoll hat, für nen 100er mehr.


----------



## KeepBiking (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie, 2150 für das 2012er? Nee, nedd wirklich, oder?


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das 2011er! Ist doch eh das bessere!
Listenpreis 2700!


----------



## KeepBiking (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah okay! Bin gerade an einem 2012er dran. Inkl. Reverb und XT Pedale (785er) für 2,5!
Ähh, was bitte soll am 11er besser sein als am 12er?
Die Kisten sind identisch, bis auf die Farbe.
Klar, der Preis ist besser.


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2011)

So hab ichs ja gemeint.
Für 2150 direkt in den Kofferaum laden und gut ists.
Warum warten und mehr zahlen?


----------



## KeepBiking (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich mag kein gelb.
Hab das Teil jetzt in schwarz/blau geordert.
Finde mein Preis jetzt auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## basti313 (12. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand die Länge und den Typ der Speichen? Ich würde gerne auf die Transalp nächstes Jahr eine Ersatzspeiche mitnehmen.


----------



## sanwald81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab den LRS selber. Die Details zu dem LRS inkl. Speichenlänge habe ich schon direkt bei Easton angefragt, aber bisher leider keine Antwort erhalten. Ich rechne eigentlich auch nicht mehr damit. Sollte sich das ändern, geb ich Bescheid.
Dem Logo auf dem Speichenkopf nach zu urteilen müßte es sich um Speichen von Pillar handeln. Auf der Homepage von Pillar hab ich die P14 gefunden. Den Daten nach müßten es die eigentlich sein. Die Länge bleibt aber trotzdem unbekannt.


----------



## basti313 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die gleichen Speichen müssten beim DT Swiss XPW 1600 vom AMS 130 Race verbaut sein. Sieht zumindest optisch so aus. Insofern wird Easton nicht so viel sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (26. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich eigentlich nicht mehr mit einer Antwort von Easton gerechnet habe, hatte ich heute überraschend ne Mail, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Habe zwar unter der Bezeichnung für die Nabe und die Speichen auf die Schnelle nix gefunden, aber zumindest sind jetzt die Speichenlängen bekannt.


Hier die Antwort von Easton:

Which spoke length your wheel uses depends on the exact axle configuration.
I have listed the different specifications below.
The hubs are our Easton X1 series.
Please let me know if you have any further questions.

   Model      
Vice Frnt BLK 9x100 26":      
    Spoke DS    Pillar SG J-bend 263 BLK
    Spoke NDS    Pillar SG J-bend 258 BLK
    Nipple    Black Brass

Vice Frnt BLK 15x100 26":      
    Spoke NonRotor    Pillar SG J-bend 263 BLK
    Spoke Rotor    Pillar SG J-bend 258 BLK
    Nipple    Black Brass

Vice Frnt BLK 20x110 26":      
    Spoke DS    Pillar SG J-bend 260 BLK
    Spoke NDS    Pillar SG J-bend 258 BLK
    Nipple    Black Brass

Vice Rear BLK 10x135 26":      
    Spoke DS    Pillar SG J-bend 260 BLK
    Spoke NDS    Pillar SG J-bend 260 BLK
    Nipple    Black Brass

Vice Rear BLK 12x135/142 26":      
    Spoke DS    Pillar SG J-bend 260 BLK
    Spoke NDS    Pillar SG J-bend 260 BLK
    Nipple    Black Brass


----------

